# Oxtail



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

When we work up to the 'other meat' stage of our diet, is Oxtail alright?
My local butcher had a lot of it.

They were so helpful with chicken necks and leg quarters! I got 6 large leg quarters and 3 huge containers of chicken necks (for Jack) for $10.00.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oxtail is fine to feed. I don't feed it to my dogs as it is real grisly and very bony.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

We don't feed it either...I can find better things for the same price around here. If you can find more suitable things I would stick to those instead of this. Variety is good, but you don't want to add in things that aren't all that great...


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmm, I like oxtail. It is kind of expensive though at Walmart so I only buy it occasionally when it's yellow-tagged.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Once again, awesome info.
Thanks all.


----------



## rawfeederr (Sep 9, 2009)

Oxtail should be fine. My dog LOVES it.. too bad it's so expensive here though.

BTW, lucky you!! You got a great deal!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oxtail isn't on my list of meats I go looking for, but if I see it marked way down, I pick some up. 
Usually it's in the $2.50/lb range, which I will not pay, as I'd rather pick up something like lamb for that, but once it's under a buck, I'll buy just about anything. lol


----------



## Jordan S. (Feb 2, 2010)

spookychick13 said:


> When we work up to the 'other meat' stage of our diet, is Oxtail alright?
> My local butcher had a lot of it.
> 
> They were so helpful with chicken necks and leg quarters! I got 6 large leg quarters and 3 huge containers of chicken necks (for Jack) for $10.00.


Oxtail's great. Well we use beef tails(are cows and ox the same thing....they aren't right?)

no problems.


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

Ox tail is the same thing as cow tail. Oxen are generally cattle used for pulling carts but I imagine the "ox tail" label for the meat is just a way to make it sound fancy.


----------

